# To the Mods: Can we get a MINNESOTA forum please?



## Allan421 (Jun 1, 2015)

To the Mods: Can we get a MINNESOTA forum please?


----------



## anzohaze (Jun 1, 2015)

Is it a med state


----------



## Allan421 (Jun 1, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Is it a med state


Yes it is. The registry opened for certifications at 9 AM this morning and medicine will be available July 1st, 2015. 

http://www.health.state.mn.us/topics/cannabis/index.html 

Thanks!


----------



## Allan421 (Jun 11, 2015)

anzohaze said:


> Is it a med state


MN is a med state and is having big problems. Can we get a MINNESOTA forum? Please? Pretty please?


----------



## wwrockyou (Jun 22, 2015)

Is this a request that needs Gods signature to happen ? Why does this take so long. I am an impatient MF.


----------



## Allan421 (Jun 22, 2015)

wwrockyou said:


> Is this a request that needs Gods signature to happen ? Why does this take so long. I am an impatient MF.


LOL. Agreed.


----------



## ttystikk (Jun 22, 2015)

@rollitup this does seem like a reasonable request...


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm sorry that we didn't see this request. I also have not heard that Minnesota is a new MMJ State.

We will establish your new patient's forum soon.


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2015)

if you were requesting something always best to put it in support forum, or make your request forums, this is a guaranteed way for us to see it as mods for future reference


----------



## Allan421 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks. Noted. LOL.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 25, 2015)

The Minnesota Patients Forum has been created for over a month now, and still no activity. 

Where are you, Minnesota Patients?

You can all start talking about how many lakes you can see right now and other stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 7, 2015)

Can we get a New York forum please?


----------

